# yolanda pics in leyte



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

A few i took after yolanda. Our food was snails we gathered from ricefields.
Broken coco trees,,shelter given filipinos.. bamboo lizard on the blocks,,wifes bro replacing roof...neighbor girl saluting joe.mcarthur memorial. Most were knocked down during yolanda. Those big snails are called golden cohol. Bred for eating. Taste good and a pest in the rice.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lefties nice pictures, I'm curious what kind of food was in the US Aid boxes?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We will be flying into Tacloban in a couple of weeks time on our way to a family reunion in Baybay, it will be interesting to see what it looks like as we haven't visited for about 10 years.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Lefties nice pictures, I'm curious what kind of food was in the US Aid boxes?


That was tents


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> We will be flying into Tacloban in a couple of weeks time on our way to a family reunion in Baybay, it will be interesting to see what it looks like as we haven't visited for about 10 years.


Baybay wasnt hit hard...wifes sis said tacloban airport looking fancy. If you want to see a mess look at tanauan. Its on way between tacloban and baybay.


----------



## DanieldeSiquijor (Nov 13, 2014)

I used to go to Tacloban, Guiuan Dolores and other areas.
Almost afraid to go there post Yolanda  , but will get there soon. 
Thanks for the pix.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Baybay wasnt hit hard...wifes sis said tacloban airport looking fancy. If you want to see a mess look at tanauan. Its on way between tacloban and baybay.
> 
> View attachment 42570


Oh well AsiaAir cancelled the flight with two weeks to go. Tacloban airport will be closed from the 1st to the 10th of May. After the initial panic we managed to get into Cebu so will cross to Ormoc by ferry.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Oh well AsiaAir cancelled the flight with two weeks to go. Tacloban airport will be closed from the 1st to the 10th of May. After the initial panic we managed to get into Cebu so will cross to Ormoc by ferry.


Love the ship travel.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> love the ship travel.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

After we leave Layte we are travelling to Dumaguete by ferry. Ormoc to Cebu then bus to Malabuyoc and ferry to ******. They appear to have stopped the ferry direct from Cebu to Dumaguete and now you need to stay in Tagbilaran and change ferries with a long wait.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

You can still fly into Tacloban but not with Asia Air, PAL and Cebu Pacific have turbo props flying here...we flew to Cebu from here a couple of weeks ago and back last week


----------

